# Elric of Melnibone vs Genis-Vell



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

You want to have it out? We will fucking have it out.

@Cipher97 
@Imakarum Mirabilis 
@NightmareCinema 
@Ampchu 

Standard distance, blood-lust, the battleground is Tanelorn, and there are no restrictions.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Get your popcorn ready. This should be good.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Papa Nier (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

You bet your ass I do after all that bullshit on the OBD Wiki. I am sure I will have a great time with Tonathan 2.0 and Tonathan 3.0.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

@Imakarum Mirabilis

Come on, you are not afraid are you? After all, even before re-evaluations Genis-Vell could "beat" Elric of Melnibone. It's not like you checked out the Genis-Vell page ahead of time so no one could change it.

Oh wait.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

@NightmareCinema 

Afraid that IWD might just call his friends over at Stormfront, and raid your house or something? Come on, I promise he won't. You don't have to cry to your daddy.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

@Cipher97 

Then how about you? You were just saying yesterday how Genis-Vell could handle this easily.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

what's this smell?

could it smell attitude era obd levels? could it be a glimpse of it?

who knows

we shall see


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> what's this smell?
> 
> could it smell attitude era obd levels? could it be a glimpse of it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 3, 2019)

Gonna get my four pack of Stiegl Radler ready.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 3, 2019)

This isn’t gonna end well


----------



## The Runner (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

for now

i am neutral

this battle takes place outside of negi's house 

referees are SSJ4 Kakarot and Sol

let's go


----------



## Blocky (Feb 3, 2019)

Hmmm...

I'll say Elric.

He seems like he has all kinds of weapons and hax to take on Genis.


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

@Elric of Melniboné

I thought Genis-Vell already demolished Elric.

His wiki page says so.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 31, Guests: 11)*


----------



## Papa Nier (Feb 3, 2019)

I blame Reinhard for giving Elric that L.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

. 

Now as for the size of the multiverse?

By Elric's perspective whenever he tries to summon Arioch there is an endless amount of universes his astral body traverses in order to find his patron deity.


The ancient sorcerers who resided in Melnibone make note of the fact there was likely an infinite number of alternate earths.


The multiverse is outright noted to be infinite by Myshella. A lady of law. Also, Elric of Melnibone has an incarnation of himself in every plane of existence.


Once again the multiverse is referred to as having infinite realms, and that moonbeams are roads that extend from different spheres. Which means anyone who is able travel across them is moving pretty darn fast. Considering the fact that each of them is supposed to be infinite in size.



In The Eternal Champion we see the multiverse brought up again, and it is noted that it is infinite. It is revealed that Tanelorn exists at the center of the multiverse, and never decays like other worlds. It is forever like the Eternal Champion.



Also, in the same series it is revealed that the Eternal Champion and the Black Sword are always bound for each other. The Eternal Champion is the only person who can truly wield it. Which adds credence to the idea that Lucifer was one of his incarnations. As he was able to use it.



Also, the book introduces the Ghost Worlds. Which are worlds that exist alongside a normal version of Earth. They are actually solid, and they each exist in their own dimension. There is an infinite number of them for every version of Earth. We already know there are an infinite number of Earths.



And decided to double check.

_Phoenix in Obsidian_ actually has John Daker refer to the alternate dimension containing a Ghost World as a universe.



That's not the only time Ghost Worlds are referred to as universes, and hosts of universes either.



_The Skrayling Tree_ confirms that the Elric Saga is is much larger than just a single megaverse. It describes the multiverse as a tree. A branch is a sphere or realm, and each branch has countless twigs which are each their own parallel world. So, spheres are actually infinite multiverses. Once you include the Ghost Worlds these spheres or realms become megaverses.



The Eternal Champion makes it clear that the Ghost Worlds are connected to a version of Earth rather being a version of Earth, and are different than it existing parallel to a version of Earth. They do not exist in time, and space. The Eldren are stated to have likely come from there, and people from Ghost Worlds do not have souls.



Taken from the Oswald Bastable series from Michael Moorcock's Multiverse.

Once again it is said there is an infinite number of dimensions, and just the concept of space by itself has an infinite number of dimensions. That are constantly reproducing, and infinitely creating even more dimensions.



Just speaking of the future when you are prescient to anyone risks the chance of creating another branch of the Skrayling Tree. The same goes with time-travel. So every time someone speaks of the future, or time-travels another branch in the Skrayling Tree is made.



More on Limbo, or the Middle March it exists between each version of Earth and is a universe. Which has both stars, and constellations. So, now we have yet more to each branch within the Skrayling Tree. Besides the Ghost Worlds, and alternate versions of Earth. Which are their own universes too.



Just a single universe has so many dimensions to it that there is no empty space, and keep in mind universes are already infinite in Michael Moorcock's Multiverse. These dimensions are all populated, and behave as their own universes.



@Cipher97
@Imakarum Mirabilis


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> By Elric's perspective whenever he tries to summon Arioch there is an endless amount of universes his astral body traverses in order to find his patron deity.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's probably figurative language in use in that scan you showed.

I think.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

from elric's obd wiki page 




> Elric also forever gets shot by Genis, execution style and is a massive bitch who can't even hope to protect anyone he cares about. He also threw a bitchfit when he tried getting rid of Stormbringer, making him an even bigger idiot for not wanting to let go of a sword that seeks to betray him. Gilgamesh, Sigurd, Napoleon, and Bryn forever makes Elric their bitch as they smack him around like what's currently happening to a certain shill. Hazel from RWBY has less issues with drugs than this guy as well.





my sides


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

gwyn destroyed the gilgamesh page, on the other hand


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> from elric's obd wiki page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody is just mad they can't get the supreme albino cock.

Level of jealousy is just wild.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

There is also the infinite heavens, the singular infinite hell, the First Ether, the Second Ether, and the Grey Fees.

Then finally there is the lore surrounding the megaflow. The other versions of the Skyraling Tree actually exist in their own separate time-fields.



Fyyg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's probably figurative language in use in that scan you showed.
> 
> I think.



Nope, literal.


Blade said:


> from elric's obd wiki page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, all a bunch of bullshit. All of it is coming from people who haven't read a single one of the books, know the nature of the story or the cosmology. It's also clear from the "shill" terminology that it's Cipher, and he had the nerve to have someone lock the page for him to keep me from fixing the damage he has done. None of what they said has even happened, Elric never threw a "bitchfit" and Elric has no problem protecting the people cares about. The only time they get screwed is when literally fate itself, and the cosmic balance acts to screw him over. Also, Sepiriz and the Nihrain who are dumb fucks for sealing the Anti-Balance into Stormbringer without telling Elric first.

The only people getting smacked around are these dumb fucks.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> gwyn destroyed the gilgamesh page, on the other hand


Jesus he did


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2019)

Savage af


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Also, the ending isn't "Elric dies, and achieves nothing."

It's "Elric eradicates the forces of chaos, and ensures that his son later on destroys the cosmic balance. Which frees them all from their destinies. Which also as a result resurrects the Eternal Champions who got fucked over by destiny."

Which is why we see Elric in Michael Moorcock's Multiverse, and Elric: The Balance Lost. Which are both set after _The Quest For Tanelorn_.

What happens is that he ends up as a duke of the Young Kingdoms with a Stormbringer that is no longer corrupted by the Anti-Balance, and will eventually reunite with the Eternal Consort. Happy ending, suck it bitches.

Whereas what happened to Gilgamesh exactly? Oh, and Genis-Vell? That's right. The former died to a souless ginger, and the latter died miserably as a genocidal villain.

What a shocker.


Blade said:


>





Pictured: A virgin, totally.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 3, 2019)

Gil's page needs a senzu bean


----------



## Papa Nier (Feb 3, 2019)

All this talk of Eternal Champions makes me think of the old 2D fighting game on the Genesis.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 3, 2019)

Jesus fucking Christ Gil page


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Whereas what happened to Gilgamesh exactly? Oh, and Genis-Vell? That's right. The former died to a souless ginger, and the latter died miserably as a genocidal villain.


How can Genis die when he has such godlike omnipotence? 



> Omniverse level+ (used his Cosmic Awareness to show Purple Man the countenance of The One Above All in the Ascension which scales to his offense due to mental energy being funneled into the Nega-Bands; threatened to destroy all existence regardless of the outcome according to Songbird after briefly receiving Cosmic Awareness)





> Some might be confused as to how Genis' Cosmic Awareness works as an energy source. To explain, mental energy is channeled from the brain to the Nega-Bands, Mar-Vell having discovered this when he realized he could fly just by willing it. As a result, Genis' power level fluctuates depending on how much Cosmic Awareness he is using at any given time. Since Genis can extend his Cosmic Awareness up to The Ascension, where The One Above All is, it would take a lot of energy to pull that feat off in order to extend his consciousness there on top of processing it in his brain. All of that mental energy is then funneled into his Nega-Bands for power so he isn't really using The One Above All's power so much as he is just taking his Cosmic Awareness as far as it can go and then using the energy his brain is using for power.



From the wiki article.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Savage af



Fuck off back to Beast's Lair, and stay there Robert. Also, take this with you:







They will love it.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 3, 2019)

>this entire thread


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

candidate for obd vs thread of 2019


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> candidate for obd vs thread of 2019


Top Tier Candidate


----------



## Blαck (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> candidate for obd vs thread of 2019


Easily


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, Elric that virgin.

Who has two bad-ass children who end up saving the multiverse. Never had sex, ever. He reproduced via fucking mitosis. If you want to come up with actually good insults... _read the fucking books_.

This is just pathetic.

@Cipher97


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 3, 2019)

So basically I was right

those traitorous clowns need to lose their wiki access?


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

what a thread


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So basically I was right
> 
> those traitorous clowns need to lose their wiki access?



Most fucking definitely.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> what a thread


* (40 Viewers)*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Most fucking definitely.



Seriously...I called this shit. If attempting to get us all perm banned with false accusations and lies wasn't enough of a reason to totally ostracize them from the community.

Whose a wiki mod? They need to go now.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 3, 2019)

inb4 the entire forum shows up to watch


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

And what's worse is the work I am going to have to do repairing it because I know they probably deleted the previous versions.

Worst part is that I think they hijacked my wiki account too. Since the first this happened and I fixed it I couldn't find anyone else. Now this time I am locked out entirely from the page. This is some underhanded bullshit.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> And what's worse is the work I am going to have to do repairing it because I know they probably deleted the previous versions.
> 
> Worst part is that I think they hijacked my wiki account too. Since the first this happened and I fixed it I couldn't find anyone else. Now this time I am locked out entirely from the page. This is some underhanded bullshit.


Wait, you cant even edit it back now?


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Wait, you cant even edit it back now?



It has been like that since I came back from work a couple hours ago.
_
And still dead silence._

Why are these yellow tooth niggers so god damn cowardly? Are they afraid of confronting one of the friends they fucking back-stabbed? These subhuman pieces of shit. These trailer trash, microwave oven pizza eating, cum guzzling, _^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_.


----------



## Papa Nier (Feb 3, 2019)

This is how it originally was just in case:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

"I am right no matter what, and I won't listen to any criticism!"

Holy shit, they have become just like the people on SB/SV. They are the same fucking bastards that we used to mock together. This freaking irony is what the fuck.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

ChickenChaser said:


> This is how it originally was just in case:



_Thank you._


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 3, 2019)

Great look for the section


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, and my favorite. "Elric wasn't a good leader, and destroyed his own empire."

An empire which he intentionally destroyed because they were universally like the eldar, and were unquestionably evil. Jesus Christ.

They literally practiced rape torture, and didn't even stop at murdering people. They ravaged their souls as well for their amusement. 

Elric wanted to change them but he couldn't. So, he destroyed them.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 3, 2019)

Doesnt nevermind advertise on the wiki? Might end up getting it shut down tbh


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess Cipher is just too busy jacking off to his boat girls.


----------



## Blocky (Feb 3, 2019)

what cause this edit war to happen lmao

Elric, what did you do to cipher and the others?

Don't tell me it is because of their taste or spoilers.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Blocky said:


> what cause this edit war to happen lmao
> 
> Elric, what did you do to cipher and the others?
> 
> Don't tell me it is because of their taste or spoilers.



It is probably because they hate Popeyes chicken.



Elric of Melniboné said:


> Genis-Vell laughs but then realizes something is amiss. He looks for his gun only to find it missing, and in his hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

It's not my fault Genis-Vell can't handle the fried chicken.


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> It's not my fault Genis-Vell can't handle the fried chicken.


He can though, according to the wiki.

What could conceivably be more objective and unbiased truth than that? 

Seriously though some BS is going on over there.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Fyyg said:


> He can though, according to the wiki.
> 
> What could conceivably be more objective and unbiased truth than that?
> 
> Seriously though some BS is going on over there.



Universal, and multiversal heralds. Kid Goku is FTL. Genis-Vell is beyond omniversal. A bunch of purposeful misinterpretations which no one agrees with except them, and their minuscule think tank on whatever shitty Discord they have now. Muh alephs, and muh dimensional tiering.

Jesus Christ, I wish we were back to the attitude era. This would have been as bad as Id's bullshit.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

And Hikki was fucking right about them. I should have listened to her.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 3, 2019)

Kurou said:


> Doesnt nevermind advertise on the wiki? Might end up getting it shut down tbh



So first these idiots frame us for being fucking terrorists, turn the mods loose on us and come close to destroying our community but then they go after Neverminds wallet?

Fuck...these...traitors.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I should have listened to her.


fuck that noise


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> fuck that noise



Good point. However, like all broken clocks they are right twice a day.


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Universal, and multiversal heralds. Kid Goku is FTL. Genis-Vell is beyond omniversal. A bunch of purposeful misinterpretations which no one agrees with except them, and their minuscule think tank on whatever shitty Discord they have now. Muh alephs, and muh dimensional tiering.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I wish we were back to the attitude era. This would have been as bad as Id's bullshit.


Some ^ (use bro) is claiming on Elric's wiki page that Gilgamesh is superior to Elric 

when Gilgamesh, considering what you posted here, isn't even on the same wavelength as Elric 

the same playing field 

Some ^ (use bro) is assmad 

some ^ (use bro) needs therapy


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Kurou said:


> I meant elric posting the yaoi lmao



It's safe for work. I cut out the genitals, and didn't show any ass cracks. It's just plainly clear what they are doing _off-screen_.

I loopholed my way in.

If they didn't want me to do it. They should have thought twice about being trash.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

> *Name: *Elric of Melniboné, Elric Kinslayer, Elric Womanslayer, Duke Elric, Count Ulrich Rudric Renark Otto von Bek-Krasny, Zenith the Albino, Count Zenith, Monsieur Zenith, White Crow, The White Wolf, and The Pale Prince of Ruins, *Gilgamesh's Bitch*








@Cipher97


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> @Cipher97


Maybe in Cipher's fucking wet dreams. Never forget, Shirou wrecked that ass.

In more ways than one.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Feb 3, 2019)

It didn't have to end like this


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> It didn't have to end like this




there is no easy way out, there's no shortcut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Maybe in Cipher's fucking wet dreams. Never forget, Shirou wrecked that ass.
> 
> In more ways than one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


>



Honestly, one of the few characters I would bang.

EMIYA is a sexy man.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Honestly, one of the few characters I would bang.
> 
> EMIYA is a sexy man.




control your female mind now, lad 

don't get carried away

you still have a fight to continue against genis


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 3, 2019)

Are all Nasuverse fans this zealous?

I debated Azure Flamewhateverhernamewas for about a half dozen pages and she wasn't this batshit.


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Maybe in Cipher's fucking wet dreams. Never forget, Shirou wrecked that ass.
> 
> In more ways than one.


Genis still beats Elric though 

Look at all this hax 



> Superhuman strength, durability, agility & endurance, flight, dimensional travel, energy projection, light & photon manipulation, antimatter creation and manipulation, resurrection of others via funneling energy into others, automatic antimatter forcefields, cosmic ESP (can detect thought waves and be used as an empathic receptor), BFR via the Negative Zone, can trap someone in stasis between dimensions, spacetime disruption, spatial aperture creation (can be used to BFR and trap whatever gets caught within it as well as manipulate space), can disrupt technology and electricity, teleportation via the Negative Zone, can track energy signatures, able to fake his death using spatial apertures | Able to detect and identify targets instantly, light projection, telepathy, strength amplification, can convert energy into mass, psychometry, precognition, can see through shapeshifting, can detect incoming teleportation, can detect illusions, can extract information, can detect spatial disruption, time travel, can accurately deduce and confirm power levels, broadcast sounds across the Earth, illusion creation (so potent that he can cast extremely convincing illusions via the brain’s electrical impulses that it tricks entire armies into believing they’re dead), body temperature manipulation (drained all the heat from a Skrull to freeze him and later transferred it to other soldiers to incinerate them), can merge with his alternate versions to increase his power, causality manipulation (can retroactively kill someone just with a resolution), can close spatial rifts, self-resurrection and healing via photonic cocoon, probability prediction | Massive cosmic energy manipulation, can manipulate, absorb and project nearly any kind of energy, dimensional/universal creation and manipulation (his control over it is such that he can open portals at any point of the Omniverse as well as create and erase time-rips and change the nature of interdimensional spaces to weaken or depower him), can project and bestow his cosmic senses to others, can BFR someone to any point of time, space and reality, matter manipulation (on a subatomic and dimensional level; could preserve Rick Jones after destroying the Omniverse with his molecules), time manipulation (time stop, bringing his past and future selves, tearing apart time, etc), space manipulation (dismembering someone by folding space and so on, can summon things from other dimensions, fold and bend space and reality, hide himself from sensors, etc.), reality warping, resurrection/reanimation of himself and others, acausality, can become non-corporeal, regeneration (mid-godly), Omniversal scale awareness, mind manipulation | Can protect others from telepathy, can invert molecular structures, became one with all the photons and the building blocks of reality, exists in the past, present, future and all timelines simultaneously



so many layers of hax


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Blade said:


> control your female mind now, lad



I can't she is out of control. 



> don't get carried away
> 
> you still have a fight to continue against genis




I am going to choke-slam Genis-Vell through a table.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Feb 3, 2019)

This should just be Elric vs Gilgamesh or whatever Fate garbage whoever edited Elric's page masturbates to, tbh.
Those edits don't really seem like Jakk's way of writing to me, let alone something he would do to begin with.
Then again, i'm not fully aware of what happened with you two on the old Discord server so eh


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Are all Nasuverse fans this zealous?
> 
> I debated Azure Flamewhateverhernamewas for about a half dozen pages and she wasn't this batshit.



Most are but there are rare exceptions.

CD...?

Fang, and...?

I am drawing a blank. Those two are okay.

Though I am not sure to what degree they are fans.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, and
inb4 the lock


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> This should just be Elric vs Gilgamesh or whatever Fate garbage whoever edited Elric's page masturbates to, tbh.
> Those edits don't really seem like Jakk's way of writing to me, let alone something he would do to begin with.
> Then again, i'm not fully aware of what happened with you two on the old Discord server so eh



Too one-sided. Not even I can condone rape that savage.

Gilgamesh would be so loose afterwards you would be able to throw a stick into the black hole that used to be his asshole, and never find it.

Two birds, one stone. We deal with Tonathan 2.0 and 3.0, and Cipher all at once. Everybody wins.

Except for them.


----------



## Kaaant (Feb 3, 2019)

What the fuck is going on here


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Kaaant said:


> What the fuck is going on here



My transcendence into nirvana. As I achieve Buddha-hood.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2019)

Cipher had nothing to do with it mate

Let it go holy shit

Your vendetta is so transparent that it actually fucking hurts right now.


----------



## Papa Nier (Feb 3, 2019)

Gilgamesh is also weak against gingers, so characters like Ichigo, Hazel D’Ark, Jr/Rubedo, Karin Koenig, Ganondorf, Wakka, and Starfire are out of the question lol


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Cipher had nothing to do with it mate
> 
> Let it go holy shit
> 
> Your vendetta is so transparent that it actually fucking hurts right now.



Nothing to do with it? Oh, that's interesting. Then pray tell why are the edits worded in such a way it sounds just fucking like him? I am not buying it. Unless Cipher has a stalker that can perfectly mimic his attitude, and uses the same terminology he does? Right after several incidents involving him, and one of which is directly referenced on both Discord and a thread on the OBD? Well, that's quite the fucking coincidence.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

So, your theory that instead of being this person who sounds exactly like him? It is actually some random person who has been stalking Cipher, myself, NC, and Blakk Jakk?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't know how you get that it writes exactly like him when Cipher isn't nearly as aggressive as those edits are. You're seeing what you want to see and need to cool your fucking head a bit instead of going on a wild witch hunt. That's all I'm saying you greek shithead. Actually fucking sit down and think before flying off the handle like you did with the Chris Farnsworth shit and then you ended up looking like a total dickhead.

Like c'mon dude. This has seriously gone on long enough.


----------



## Blocky (Feb 3, 2019)

I do believe this kind of drama can be settled if we can just talk.

Like, being all mad at each other makes the situation worst.

Unless anyone would rather just see the drama more, then fine by me.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I don't know how you get that it writes exactly like him when Cipher isn't nearly as aggressive as those edits are. You're seeing what you want to see and need to cool your fucking head a bit instead of going on a wild witch hunt. That's all I'm saying you greek shithead. Actually fucking sit down and think before flying off the handle like you did with the Chris Farnsworth shit and then you ended up looking like a total dickhead.



Oh, really? On contrar it ended up being the exact opposite of that. I wasn't wrong, and I just over-shot the mark by a bit. Don't pretend to be my friend. I know you don't like me, and I don't really like you. So, you can drop the pretenses. I already learned my lesson with NightmareCinema, and Blakk Jakk. I am not going to give out my trust so easily now. He references the specific characters from this . These edits are reactionary, and were made around this time. So, either it was Cipher or it was you because you were also in that thread. However, I am assuming Cipher because of the complaining about my "shilling." As well as his many statements on Discord which corroborate this. 

If it's not him? It is one hell of a coincidence.



> Like c'mon dude. This has seriously gone on long enough.



I agree. So, tell Cipher and his friends to fix the changes they made. Then I will fix what I changed. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> It's safe for work. I cut out the genitals, and didn't show any ass cracks. It's just plainly clear what they are doing _off-screen_.
> 
> I loopholed my way in.
> 
> If they didn't want me to do it. They should have thought twice about being trash.



Thats not a loophole its still sexually explicit


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Kurou said:


> Thats not a loophole its still sexually explicit



They are just wrestling naked. You are putting too much thought into it.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 3, 2019)

Nah

Idc either way its pretty hilarious. I dont actually know if nevermind has adverts


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, and another thing. After I posted the evidence from the Discord we were on together?

He jumped ship, and abandoned the group. I wouldn't be surprised if Cipher was their form of reconnaissance.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 3, 2019)

Who here can check the editing history of the pages?

Should settle matters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 3, 2019)

@Nevermind can probably do something about it


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Who here can check the editing history of the pages?
> 
> Should settle matters.


Not if my account has also been hijacked. I have been trying to reset my password but if I am right they were using mine.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2019)

jokes aside

it's a shame we have shitty ass conflicts like those

several months ago, we all were laughing and shit

sad

idk what truly happen, the actual true reason for igniting this 

but it's truly a pity


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

For real though

Does Genis-Vell beat Elric of Melnibone?

He seems legit powerful.

@Elric of Melniboné :


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Not if my account has also been hijacked. I have been trying to reset my password but if I am right they were using mine.



wait a minute...you feel these compromised your accounts across the board?


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> wait a minute...you feel these compromised your accounts across the board?



Just the one on the OBD wiki.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2019)

This level of asshurt is unreal.


----------



## Atem (Feb 3, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> This level of asshurt is unreal.


I agree, and it should it end so all the changes can be reversed. Meanwhile, the profiles NC and BJ have done need to go under re-review.


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 3, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I agree, and it should it end so all the changes can be reversed. Meanwhile, the profiles NC and BJ have done need to go under re-review.


Shit must be hitting a fever pitch now.


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 3, 2019)

who'd thunk that fiction debates would reveal so much about the lengths people will take online


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2019)

Sometimes I forget this hobby is based on fictional fucking characters.

You know, shit that has no relevance to our lives. 

Like hell, being this asshurt for something like this, shows a deeper issue that can't be treated with a profile revert


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 4, 2019)

who are these "new members"?


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2019)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> who are these "new members"? :thinking




next member is gonna be known as BigPickleSniffer


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

Blade said:


> next member is gonna be known as BigPickleSniffer


jelly

i wish i came up with that


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> Sometimes I forget this hobby is based on fictional fucking characters.
> 
> You know, shit that has no relevance to our lives.
> 
> Like hell, being this asshurt for something like this, shows a deeper issue that can't be treated with a profile revert



Yeah, and it's really horrible how it has divided us so much when before we were friends. Now people are stealth editing profiles people spent hours working on, possibly even hijacking their accounts, just to get some sort of pyrrhic victory over someone.

They really are incredibly ass-blasted to have started this but I will finish it.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2019)

1,118+ views


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Who here can check the editing history of the pages?
> 
> Should settle matters.



I can

Which pages?


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I can
> 
> Which pages?



It's "checked out," and I can't access it. I really hope I wasn't right, and that someone hijacked my account.

mind manipulation


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> It's "checked out," and I can't access it. I really hope I wasn't right, and that someone hijacked my account.
> 
> mind manipulation



Says "Blakk Jakk" has it checked out

Just hover your cursor over the lock icon for a second or whatever and it'll tell you that much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

> Albino, Drug Addict, Inbred Shit Eater


 yeebus that's sum salt

then again internet drama is the same no matter what community


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Says "Blakk Jakk" has it checked out
> 
> Just hover your cursor over the lock icon for a second or whatever and it'll tell you that much



Well, the question is answered then. It was Blakk Jakk and NC. I still have my suspicions about Cipher but I will leave them to rest for now.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Well, the question is answered then. It was Blakk Jakk and NC. I still have my suspicions about Cipher but I will leave them to rest for now.



You should have at least waited to check the history of the page before pointing fingers his way *shrugs*

All you need to do is click the metadata tab and hit the versions button in that tab

EDIT - literally any tab actually, just at the bottom of it

Though they could theoretically delete the history I suppose so the point remains moot


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You should have at least waited to check the history of the page before pointing fingers his way *shrugs*
> 
> All you need to do is click the metadata tab and hit the versions button in that tab
> 
> EDIT - literally any tab actually, just at the bottom of it



I am not good with the OBD wiki stuff, and barely edit it or make profiles on it besides the rare exception. I don't even know how to check out profiles. Which would be nice to know since now I have to do that with every profile I made in order to avoid this garbage.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 4, 2019)

Welp

This all happened


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Are all Nasuverse fans this zealous?
> 
> I debated Azure Flamewhateverhernamewas for about a half dozen pages and she wasn't this batshit.



I'm a Nasu fan

Raidou's a Nasu fan

Qinglong's a Nasu fan

UD is a Nasu fan

Etc

It varies from person to person like any fandom

IIRC, Beast Lair is them at their worst though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'm a Nasu fan
> 
> Raidou's a Nasu fan
> 
> ...


I like a good deal of the stuff in the setting but I never had any great passion for it like I do with Transformers or Star Wars


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'm a Nasu fan
> 
> Raidou's a Nasu fan
> 
> ...



Yeah, you are okay too. So is Nate, and UD.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I am not good with the OBD wiki stuff, and barely edit it or make profiles on it besides the rare exception. I don't even know how to check out profiles. Which would be nice to know since now I have to do that with every profile I made in order to avoid this garbage.



Yeah, its not a user friendly interface

I just did a bunch of trial and error when I initially did any editing is all

Half the reason I don't bother anymore tbh



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I like a good deal of the stuff in the setting but I never had any great passion for it like I do with Transformers or Star Wars



I know, thought you and Fang were covered in a previous post already was all 



Elric of Melniboné said:


> Yeah, you are okay too. So is Nate, and UD.



I'm just an incredibly self aware asshole really 

In other news, Kingdom Hearts plays better than I remember it from when I was like... 10? So that's a plus for the night on my end


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Says "Blakk Jakk" has it checked out
> 
> Just hover your cursor over the lock icon for a second or whatever and it'll tell you that much



So i might have been Jakk?

That's a damn shame if so


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

At least we know for sure that it was an inside job. I figured as much.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So i might have been Jakk?
> 
> That's a damn shame if so



Its his account anyway

Doesn't mean he's the fucker in the chair, but its the most likely explanation given I don't recall his account being stolen

Disappointing, but this is honestly something I'm kind of numb too. I've dealt with worse and salvaged worse in day to day living.

I'm not sure what it says about me that I can look at this and think "how or can this be salvaged" or "does anyone want this salvaged", but that's just kind of what I've always been *shrugs*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> In other news, Kingdom Hearts plays better than I remember it from when I was like... 10? So that's a plus for the night on my end


Is it the final remix version?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Is it the final remix version?



Yeah

So that could be part of it *shrugs*


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

It was some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Deric. I assume that's BJ's user name?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> It was some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Deric. I assume that's BJ's user name?



I honestly don't know who Deric is

No, Blakk Jakk is literally called Blakk Jakk


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'm not sure what it says about me that I can look at this and think "how or can this be salvaged" or "does anyone want this salvaged", but that's just kind of what I've always been *shrugs*



In and of itself, it would just be a harmless prank, but in light of what Jakk and the others did recently and the suspicious timing of these two newbs and them goading Gwyn on...its pretty what this was.

And I've it was fairly malicious and transparent...



ChaosTheory123 said:


> I honestly don't know who Deric is
> 
> No, Blakk Jakk is literally called Blakk Jakk



Timing is rather...terrible.


----------



## Fyyg (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> In and of itself, it would just be a harmless prank, but in light of what Jakk and the others did recently and the suspicious timing of these two newbs and them goading Gwyn on...its pretty what this was.
> 
> And I've it was fairly malicious and transparent...
> 
> ...


Oh me?

I have absolutely nothing to do with the wiki vandalism.

I just thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> In and of itself, it would just be a harmless prank, but in light of what Jakk and the others did recently and the suspicious timing of these two newbs and them goading Gwyn on...its pretty what this was.
> 
> And I've it was fairly malicious and transparent...



Seems to be the case

Just another Tuesday for me regarding anything interpersonal relationship wise though

And I'm not even a licensed professional yet~


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Seems to be the case
> 
> Just another Tuesday for me regarding anything interpersonal relationship wise though
> 
> And I'm not even a licensed professional yet~



I suppose the one behind it thought it was terribly funny, but seeing as he also barks for fish and balances beachballs on his nose 

Ah well..someone should get on Nevermind about revoking the privileges of everyone involved with the treason and moving on. This won't happen again and we can all move on.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2019)

Inside job?

Treason?

Aww shit, this just got realer than real


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I suppose the one behind it thought it was terribly funny, but seeing as he also barks for fish and balances beachballs on his nose



Kind of strikes me as off regardless

Blakk Jakk and NC have been sending me PMs in a rather amicable discussion (NC wanted me to look over some DB shit for part 1 that I said the only thing worth discussing was potentially the 22nd Budokai Solar Flare shit and Blakk Jakk discussed comics, not even in a vs context just in general hobby enjoyment shit) both @Blade  and @God Movement  are also included in for the past few weeks (though they only seem to lurk)

Maybe I just haven't been around at all, but outside being drunk or high this struck me as out of character



> Ah well..someone should get on Nevermind about revoking the privileges of everyone involved with the treason and moving on. This won't happen again and we can all move on.



I mean, if they're going to abuse the privileged to vandalize pages, regardless of reason, they probably shouldn't have access as of right now, yeah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> Inside job?
> 
> Treason?
> 
> Aww shit, this just got realer than real



I'd vote for him to be on the senate TBH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Kind of strikes me as off regardless




Considering they framed, Es, myself, Elric and a bunch of others as terrorists, slandered us as murdered, doctored discords scans and falsified evidence in an attempt to have us perm banned (which succeeded arbitrarily and irrationally for Es), nothing they do surprises me any morel

They can't sink any lower than legitimately attempting to railroad us, lie about us and knife us all in the back.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

NC finally gave an answer over in the OBD wiki thread, and I responded in kind.

@The Immortal WatchDog


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

treason?

knife stabbing?  

this is better than netflix


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> Inside job?
> 
> Treason?
> 
> Aww shit, this just got realer than real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 4, 2019)

Who will step up and write the fan fiction? Who will then take us a step back and produce the doujin? Find out next time on OBZ!


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Considering they framed, Es, myself, Elric and a bunch of others as terrorists, slandered us as murdered, doctored discords scans and falsified evidence in an attempt to have us perm banned (which succeeded arbitrarily and irrationally for Es), nothing they do surprises me any morel
> 
> They can't sink any lower than legitimately attempting to railroad us, lie about us and knife us all in the back.



Yeah, that is pretty awful

You can sink lower though

This isn't rock bottom and I've seen others climb out from there

Not that they seem to want to if they're doing this kind of shit I suppose *shrugs*


----------



## FriendofJedi (Feb 4, 2019)

Knew Jackk was innocent 
Shame about the conflict, even though the wiki edits are freaking hilarious


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

i prefer the title OBD Densetsu


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 4, 2019)

Funny how we got new users


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

FriendofJedi said:


> Knew Jackk was innocent
> Shame about the conflict, even though the wiki edits are freaking hilarious



He wasn't innocent. He helped NC, and locked the page for him.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 4, 2019)

Also what’s going now?


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Also what’s going now?



NC answered. He edited the page. BJ locked it for him. They were working together.


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> NC finally gave an answer over in the OBD wiki thread, and I responded in kind.
> 
> @The Immortal WatchDog


 what the fuck is up with y'all's community


----------



## FriendofJedi (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> He wasn't innocent. He helped NC, and locked the page for him.


That's unusual behavior, why would he do that? I know he likes Genis but I thought he held Elric in the same regard.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 4, 2019)

FriendofJedi said:


> That's unusual behavior, why would he do that? I know he likes Genis but I thought he held Elric in the same regard.



Elric dissed his bbc and he couldnt take it lying down


----------



## Kurou (Feb 4, 2019)

No really the ass pain was obviously enormous


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> NC answered. He edited the page. BJ locked it for him. They were working together.



NightmareCinema is owning this all on his own

BlakkJakk's appropriation of the page apparently being something of a poorly timed check of the history (Which I pointed out he could have just had me, Blade, or GM do)

@God Movement and @Blade can corroborate the posts or I can just supply screen shots

I'd give BlakkJakk benefit of the doubt from an outsider's perspective as I have difficulty thinking of a reason NC would own the blame in full rather than just keeping silent*shrugs*


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> NightmareCinema is owning this all on his own
> 
> BlakkJakk's appropriation of the page apparently being something of a poorly timed check of the history (Which I pointed out he could have just had me, Blade, or GM do)
> 
> ...



That's what he says but it was far too coincidental. Just after NC finished BJ happened to "check out" the page. I don't buy it especially when they have a private Discord where they cavort with each other.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> That's what he says but it was far too coincidental. Just after NC finished BJ happened to "check out" the page. I don't buy it especially when they have a private Discord where they cavort with each other.



Its not like I don't get what you're thinking, my thoughts trend towards the negative first on the regular. Its not like that cynicism didn't occur to me as my first thought

I just try actively killing that first thought in recent years as its helped me avoid misunderstandings and miscommunications (which I get the suspicion is what happened with someone, somewhere, somehow, with this discord bullshit just skimming the back and forth) *shrugs*

Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. I'm not so positive a person to give benefit of the doubt as matter of course, but I find my experiences less nauseating when I do.

Coincidences do happen, but I know where you're coming from


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Its not like I don't get what you're thinking, my thoughts trend towards the negative first on the regular. Its not like that cynicism didn't occur to me as my first thought
> 
> I just try actively killing that first thought in recent years as its helped me avoid misunderstandings and miscommunications (which I get the suspicion is what happened with someone, somewhere, somehow, with this discord bullshit just skimming the back and forth) *shrugs*
> 
> ...



Doesn't help that it all started because of a Popeyes chicken joke. Which was relatively harmless, and not even mean-spirited. Yet, NC is all like "what I did was just a joke." Yeah, right. No. BJ is also a big Genis-Vell fan. So, I wouldn't put him being mad about the fried chicken as unlikely.


----------



## Gordo solos (Feb 4, 2019)

I just skimmed through 6 pages and I still don’t know what’s going on


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

pure autism that's what


----------



## Cipher97 (Feb 4, 2019)

Anything to say?


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Are all Nasuverse fans this zealous?
> 
> I debated Azure Flamewhateverhernamewas for about a half dozen pages and she wasn't this batshit.



Nasuverse fans are cancer.

I still remember crimson king and red trying to argue fate/zero Gilgamesh was a _planet-buster _


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Doesn't help that it all started because of a Popeyes chicken joke. Which was relatively harmless, and not even mean-spirited. Yet, NC is all like "what I did was just a joke." Yeah, right. No. BJ is also a big Genis-Vell fan. So, I wouldn't put him being mad about the fried chicken as unlikely.



Like I said, I get where you're coming from

I'm just going to play my eternal role of Switzerland going forward I suppose *shrugs*


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Nasuverse fans are cancer.
> 
> I still remember crimson king and red trying to argue fate/zero Gilgamesh was a _planet-buster _



Strange Fake's narration corroborates Ea's power or some shit at any rate

And the less said about Fate Extra/CCC the better...


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Cipher97 said:


> Anything to say?



Bitch, not my fault. They did it the same time you were spazzing, and were saying the same things that you did.

And I am still looking into whether you are part of their private discord. So yeah, still don't trust you.


----------



## Cipher97 (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Bitch, not my fault. They did it the same time you were spazzing, and were saying the same things that you did.
> 
> And I am still looking into whether you are part of their private discord. So yeah, still don't trust you.



Thought so. Shove it up your ass you degenerate nog and go play in traffic so I can laugh at you.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Strange Fake's narration corroborates Ea's power or some shit at any rate
> 
> And the less said about Fate Extra/CCC the better...



No they were arguing that enuma elish’s power to destroy worlds (reality marbles) was the power to destroy the literal planet


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Cipher97 said:


> Thought so. Shove it up your ass you degenerate nog and go play in traffic so I can laugh at you.



Go motorboat them boat girls you like so much, and make sure you don't break a hand trying to fist them. Okay, seriously though. I will be able to maintain some measure of neutrality with you until I discover the truth. After which I will still hate you either way but it will determine by how much exactly.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Nasuverse fans are cancer.
> 
> I still remember crimson king and red trying to argue fate/zero Gilgamesh was a _planet-buster _



_Shit _remember when AFK argued with Narcissus and I that Geal Blog should be a universe buster because muh statements...for what? six or nine pages?

They're not all that bad...but that was...an exercise.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 4, 2019)

What in the flying hell


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> No they were arguing that enuma elish’s power to destroy worlds (reality marbles) was the power to destroy the literal planet



Like I said, the narration of Enkidu vs Gil in Strange Fake could arguably be taken that way IIRC (have it saved on imgur  if you want to discuss it elsewhere some other time at any rate, I'm not particularly attached to the interpretation either way)

Before Strange Fake, FGO... and CCC the notion was unsupportable, but the verse has seen some power inflation since FZ dropped *shrugs*


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

The Snek Is Good said:


> :letgo



I did. That's me letting go.

The best you are going to get, really.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Like I said, the narration of Enkidu vs Gil in Strange Fake could arguably be taken that way IIRC (have it saved on imgur  if you want to discuss it elsewhere some other time at any rate, I'm not particularly attached to the interpretation either way)
> 
> *Before Strange Fake, FGO... and CCC the notion was unsupportable, but the verse has seen some power inflation since FZ dropped *shrugs**




That’s the point I’m trying to make


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I did. That's me letting go.
> 
> The best you are going to get, really.


fair enough

anyway this place seems fun


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> That’s the point I’m trying to make



True enough, I'm just tired and wondering why I'm not out of Wonderland in Kingdom Hearts FM

In fact, I think I should get back to that as I remember hating that boss at the end of that world when I was younger...


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2019)

So at the end of the day.... with all that was said and done in this thread... the conclusion we can draw from this bickering and spat is...

Genis shanks Elric?


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> So at the end of the day.... with all that was said and done in this thread... the conclusion we can draw from this bickering and spat is...
> 
> Genis shanks Elric?



No, Elric shanks Genis.

Fight me.


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

the conclusion is that internet drama brings us all together


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Also, here:

@Keollyn



Elric of Melniboné said:


> .
> 
> Now as for the size of the multiverse?
> 
> ...



Put up your guns if you want.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

The real fight is KFC vs Popeyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> So at the end of the day.... with all that was said and done in this thread... the conclusion we can draw from this bickering and spat is...
> 
> Genis shanks Elric?


No. Genis does not shank Elric. Not before Genis Flexes him.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> The real fight is KFC vs Popeyes.



Popeyes

KFC in my area is a fucking grease trap


----------



## The Snek Is Good (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Popeyes
> 
> KFC in my area is a fucking grease trap


churches mother fucker


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Id said:


> No. Genis does not shank Elric. Not before Genis Flexes him.



Elric choke-slams Genis through a table, and then uses Wolverine as a baseball bat. Bat, bat, bat. And there he goes.

Homerun.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Also, here:
> 
> @Keollyn
> 
> ...



So tl;dr Genis pistol whips Elric?


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> So tl;dr Genis pistol whip Elric?



Well, if you don't want to put up an argument? It's Elric breaks Genis in half with his bare-hands before shooting him to death with his own gun.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Kurou said:


> Theres some bomb chicken places though



Cajun fries are exquisite. 

Just dip them in the mash potatoes, and then take a bite of a chicken breast.

_Perfection._


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Snek Is Good said:


> churches mother fucker



I've never had the pleasure of trying it

My area has the typical north east coast bullshit like Chick fil'A, Arby's, Wendy's, Burger King, Popeyes (well, it's become common around here in the last 15 years or so since migrating up north), McDonalds, and KFC

The occasional Checkers of dubious quality outside the one near Temple in Philly being a rarity

Might look it up and see where one is or not *shrugs*

EDIT - well, fuck me, apparently there's one in Philly

Now to feel like crossing the fucking bridge for something not sports related...


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Well, if you don't want to put up an argument? It's Elric breaks Genis in half with his bare-hands before shooting him to death with his own gun.



Okay, he's the argument I'll put up. It will be irrefutable. Are you ready?







































































Genis walks. Elric dies. gg no re


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> Okay, he's the argument I'll put up. It will be irrefutable. Are you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you see here's the problem I have with that argument, and it is not as irrefutable as you think it is. Just let me get my rebuttal ready.




































































































































Elric somersaults over Genis. Then he cuts him in half. Good game. Nice match.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 4, 2019)

The real question is what do you guys get from Popeyes

Chicken Tenders + Ranch + Cajun Fries = God Send

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 4, 2019)

In before lock. Also Popeyes has better chicken and fries, but churches has better biscuits.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 4, 2019)

am I late to the party.


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Elric choke-slams Genis through a table, and then uses Wolverine as a baseball bat. Bat, bat, bat. And there he goes.
> 
> Homerun.



Genis shoots his payload on Elrics face. Literally. Said payload carries enough destructive force to wipe-out and recreate the entire Marvel Omniverse. 

Refer to Captain Marvel v4 #06 - for the destruction of all of Marvel by destroying Multi-Eternity. 

Refer to Captain Marvel v4 #06 - for his casual "Big Bang" blast acting as the catalist to recreate all of Marvel.

Refer to New Thunderbolts #18 - for Omniversal conclusion that Geins would eventually destroy Multi-Eternity and all of Marvel unless he was stopped.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Voyeur said:


> In before lock. Also Popeyes has better chicken and fries, but churches has better biscuits.



Blasphemy. Mods ban this person.

Popeyes has the best biscuits, and KFC has the worst. Churches while good isn't quite to my taste as Popeye's biscuits.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2019)

Id said:


> Genis shoots his payload on Elrics face. Literally. Said payload carries enough destructive force to wipe-out and recreate the entire Marvel Omniverse.
> 
> Refer to Captain Marvel v4 #06 - for the destruction of all of Marvel by destroying Multi-Eternity.
> 
> ...



Basically, Elric is gonna experience the worst pistol whip of his life.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Id said:


> Genis shoots his payload on Elrics face. Literally. Said payload carries enough destructive force to wipe-out and recreate the entire Marvel Omniverse.



Big deal, Jerry Cornelius can handle things that can destroy and remake the Michael Moorcock Multiverse. Which is just as large if not larger, and I can actually put forth the argument that it's larger. Jerry Cornelius who is garbage tier next to Elric of Melnibone, and Elric of Melnibone has done the same thing. At his peak he has that power multiplied an infinite times over after absorbing all of his other selves, and then can summon an infinite number of black swords each powerful enough to do the same thing.



> Refer to Captain Marvel v4 #06 - for the destruction of all of Marvel by destroying Multi-Eternity.
> 
> Refer to Captain Marvel v4 #06 - for his casual "Big Bang" blast acting as the catalist to recreate all of Marvel.
> 
> Refer to New Thunderbolts #18 - for Omniversal conclusion that Geins would eventually destroy Multi-Eternity and all of Marvel unless he was stopped.



Refer to what I already posted on page one, and page two.



Elric of Melniboné said:


> .
> 
> Now as for the size of the multiverse?
> 
> ...





Elric of Melniboné said:


> There is also the infinite heavens, the singular infinite hell, the First Ether, the Second Ether, and the Grey Fees.
> 
> Then finally there is the lore surrounding the megaflow. The other versions of the Skyraling Tree actually exist in their own separate time-fields.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> Basically, Elric is gonna experience the worst pistol whip of his life.



Also basically, Elric lifts his finger. Genis is erased from existence, and cursed to forever wander the void. While being showered with fried chicken. So really, it's not that bad.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> So, basically. The multiverse got a whole lot bigger.
> 
> There are the branches of the Skrayling Tree, and which are infinite in number. Which contain anywhere between billions to an infinite number of twigs.
> 
> ...



There is also every piece of fiction as elaborated in The Whispering Swarm, and basically everything ever imagined by people or ever dreamed up.

At best you can argue Marvel and DC is as large. At worst they are smaller.


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Big deal, Jerry Cornelius can handle things that can destroy and remake the Michael Moorcock Multiverse. Which is just as large if not larger, and I can actually put forth the argument that it's larger. Jerry Cornelius who is garbage tier next to Elric of Melnibone, and Elric of Melnibone has done the same thing. At his peak he has that power multiplied an infinite times over after absorbing all of his other selves, and then can summon an infinite number of black swords each powerful enough to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to what I already posted on page one, and page two.


So basically "my character can do the same or better than your character". Which is fine, I just dont buy Melnibone-Verse is as big as Marvels and what Genis accomplished he did so with minimal effort.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Id said:


> So basically "my character can do the same or better than your character". Which is fine, I just dont buy Melnibone-Verse is as big as Marvels and what Genis accomplished did so with minimal effort.



Why isn't it as large? It's absolutely ridiculous how much there is to it. Once you include the megaflow? It becomes even larger. The only argument I have seen is aleph nonsense or whatever higher dimensions but the Elric Saga has that with each universe consisting of infinite dimensions besides the basic three or four that are all populated per universe.

And besides, that is VSB stuff anyway. We don't do dimensional tiering here, or we typically don't but with the "real" OBD have been pushing for it.

The last match was a stalemate, and BJ got mad about it. So, NC and BJ downgraded Elric to megaversal and mftl based on bullshit. Instead of simply arguing any higher than that.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Don’t let gwyn distract you from the fact that j cole went platinum without features.


----------



## Volt manta (Feb 4, 2019)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Popeyes
> 
> KFC in my area is a fucking grease trap


I've had to deal with Jolibees, the Panda Express of fried chicken restaurants. They don't put lots of grease on their chicken, but then they don't have much of anything... including flavor.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 4, 2019)

Volt manta said:


> I've had to deal with Jolibees, the Panda Express of fried chicken restaurants. They don't put lots of grease on their chicken, but then they don't have much of anything... including flavor.



Did you eat chicken with gravy or any sauce from Jollibee

I like their chicken tender, yum burger, palabok, burger steak, spaghetti, and pineapple juice more than just the chicken


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 4, 2019)

Volt manta said:


> I've had to deal with Jolibees, the Panda Express of fried chicken restaurants. They don't put lots of grease on their chicken, but then they don't have much of anything... including flavor.


Your first mistake is looking for chicken in Jolibee...


----------



## The Runner (Feb 4, 2019)

After a certain point, fried chicken from fast food restaurants become the grossest things on Earth, regardless of how well a minimum wage worker makes it. I’m just sick of them at this point.

When you get down to it, nothing’s better than sharing some homemade fried chicken with your friends and family, tbh.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 4, 2019)

I eat both Popeyes chick Fil A and KFC 
Though


----------



## setsuna tenma (Feb 4, 2019)

what the fuck is even happening in this thread?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 4, 2019)

This is better than the Super Bowl.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2019)

setsuna tenma said:


> what the fuck is even happening in this thread?





Former OBD Lurker. said:


> This is better than the Super Bowl.



So what's the deal yo


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 4, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> This is better than the Super Bowl.


Shit was a disappointment


----------



## Lurko (Feb 4, 2019)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So what's the deal yo


Just saw this shit and the woody one.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 4, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Shit was a disappointment


Yeah for sure, Patriots tend to have great games in the Sb. The Pat's defense took a page out of the Bear's defense.


----------



## Papa Nier (Feb 4, 2019)

It's basically this in a nutshell:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 4, 2019)

Anybody got some good recommendations on where to go for some ChilliDogs?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2019)

Seriously tho

It's reaching OBD 2009 levels up in here


----------



## John Wayne (Feb 4, 2019)

Naw this thread is pretty tame compared to that, we haven't had a few death/rape threats and beyond omnipotency arguments yet


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

John Wayne said:


> Naw this thread is pretty tame compared to that, we haven't had a few death/rape threats and beyond omnipotency arguments yet



The Skrayling Tree is bigger than an omniverse, and Elric of Melnibone is more powerful than Michael Moorcock who has complete narrative control over it. He is beyond omnipotent. Omnipotent squared. 

The Michael Moorcock bit is actually true though. Michael Moorcock is an Eternal Champion, he is responsible and can control the narrative of the stories as a player of the Game of Time, and he is still not even the strongest one there.

There is no such thing as beyond omnipotence or multi-omniversal.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 4, 2019)

And people think NnT vs OP is bad. I'ma start reporting @Mr. Black Leg to the NISB


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 4, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> And people think NnT vs OP is bad. I'ma start reporting @Mr. Black Leg to the NISB



What ? I don't get it. Is this thread worse than OP vs NNT threads ? I doubt it.


----------



## John Wayne (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> There is no such thing as beyond omnipotence or* multi-omniversal*.



You should have seen Tonathan's Superman


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

John Wayne said:


> You should have seen Tonathan's Superman



At this rate Genis-Vell might just enter that territory. Hence, Tonathan 2.0 and 3.0.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Feb 4, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Shit was a disappointment


Lowest scoring Superbowl in history. Rams choking by the last half of the third quarter. Trash band Maroon 5 appearing _again _and then hogging all the spotlight from Soul legend Gladys Knight. This Superbowl is going to be legendary in how bad it is.


----------



## John Wayne (Feb 4, 2019)

TBH the Marvel "Omniverse" refers to the transfinite Space-time continuum that makes up Multi-Eternity's body. It isn't the largest structure within Marvel as the Overspace is placed outside and beyond. The Overspace is the place where the true form of Abstract Beings reside. 

Then there's the Beyond Realm which is beyond the Overspace and even further beyond that is the Ascencion, the place where TOAA resides.


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

John Wayne said:


> TBH the Marvel "Omniverse" refers to the transfinite Space-time continuum that makes up Multi-Eternity's body. It isn't the largest structure within Marvel as the Overspace is placed outside and beyond. The Overspace is the place where the true form of Abstract Beings reside.
> 
> Then there's the Beyond Realm which is beyond the Overspace and even further beyond that is the Ascencion, the place where TOAA resides.



Got evidence for any of these separate realms?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Lowest scoring Superbowl in history. Rams choking by the last half of the third quarter. Trash band Maroon 5 appearing _again _and then hogging all the spotlight from Soul legend Gladys Knight. This Superbowl is going to be legendary in how bad it is.



Hell after halftime I passed out

The smoke got to me


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2019)

> 12 pages



easily OBD 2010 era


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

John Wayne said:


> TBH the Marvel "Omniverse" refers to the transfinite Space-time continuum that makes up Multi-Eternity's body. It isn't the largest structure within Marvel as the Overspace is placed outside and beyond. The Overspace is the place where the true form of Abstract Beings reside.
> 
> Then there's the Beyond Realm which is beyond the Overspace and even further beyond that is the Ascencion, the place where TOAA resides.



Yeah, and there are a lot of places beside the Skrayling Tree. The greater Limbo which surrounds, and penetrates Yggdrasil. The void. The Wheel. The First Ether where the Lords of Law reside, and the Second Ether where the Lords of Chaos reside. The infinite heavens, and the one infinite hell. The Grey Fees, and the Soul of Creation. The latter of which is presumably the absolute top-tier. As it embodies all of all humanity's combined will, and intention. Not just the Eternal Champion but the guiding Overmind which has structured everything.

Plus, the other versions of the Skrayling Tree which exists across the megaflow. Which even Sepiriz, and the other Nihrain have access to.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 4, 2019)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hell after halftime I passed out
> 
> The smoke got to me


I fell a sleep


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2019)

Posting in a Gwyn thread that's dominated by chicken


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Hachibi said:


> Posting in a Gwyn thread that's dominated by chicken



It is a weapon to surpass Metal Gear.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> It is a weapon to surpass Metal Gear.


----------



## Atem (Feb 4, 2019)

Fried chicken. Officially Genis-Vell's greatest weakness.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2019)

I need my old admin privileges back on the wikia anyways. I'd rather just re-enforce keep things in order then making new content.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 5, 2019)

So you got Genis and Gilgamesh. 

Im assuming Neps next.


----------



## John Wayne (Feb 5, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> So you got Genis and Gilgamesh.
> 
> Im assuming Neps next.



Hard to fuck with a profile that doesn't exist. And it won't exist, not until I actually write the respect thread.... Pfft as if, I'm way too lazy.


----------

